# Does anyone else's (male) tiel do this?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko used to be very un-cuddly. But one day after a bath he was sooo cold, shivering, so I set him on my chest and put my hand on top of him to get him warm. He very nearly fell asleep. Ever since then, he likes to sit under my hand while I give him head scritches.










I know females are usually cuddly so I put male in the title


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Cockatiels in general don't like being touched on their backs. None of my tiels would let me but they would force me give them scratches haha


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm just hoping it doesn't increase his hormones. He's been a good birdie about it so far, but I'll stop if he tries anything


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It really only stimulates the females but they say that you shouldn't touch their backs at all 
You can always stop if he is showing signs of being hormonal


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually yes, I have done it with Jaid. I call him my lap-bird. And I actually did excite him once touching his back, I don't do it much, but that time I hit a spot that really turned him on. I totally avoid that spot now, he's so young! But I honestly think it's alright, just avoid exciting him if he starts


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Solaire doesn't mind if I touch him that way. And no it doesn't make him hormonal.  None of my other birds would allow it.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

That's cute! ^^
My hand would be sausage if I tried that with Mav. XD


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah he lets me do that sometimes, whenever it suits him!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Bubu and Mr.Darcy love it when I have them on my chest, covered with one hand and scritching their head with the other hand's fingers. They start gumming almost immediately so I don't believe it's sexual if you're just keeping the hand on their backs, stationary.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> They start gumming almost immediately so I don't believe it's sexual if you're just keeping the hand on their backs, stationary.


Is gumming another term for beak grinding? Rocko does that too when I do this


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mine have allowed it sometimes if they got scared for some reason, I try to calm them by letting them "hide" in my hand. But otherwise, no way LOL.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's really cute and special, it's uncommon for 'tiels to want to be handled in that way! Coco lets me stroke his back but would get angry if I put my whole hand over him.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol yes we call it gumming because grinding the beak is such a mouthful... Plus they look like content little old people when they do it  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> That's really cute and special, it's uncommon for 'tiels to want to be handled in that way! Coco lets me stroke his back but would get angry if I put my whole hand over him.


Rocko takes some convincing sometimes. Usually he welcomes my hand, but other times he forgets what I'm doing and he's like "MAAAMM WHADDAYA DOIN" and then when I catch him and sit him down he's like "oh yeah."




bobobubu said:


> Lol yes we call it gumming because grinding the beak is such a mouthful... Plus they look like content little old people when they do it


That's so cute! I usually just call it grinding but gumming is a unique way of saying it


----------

